# mfsbackup failure



## sugargenius (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a 40 hour, Series 2 (240040) that I upgraded with a 2nd drive (120 gb WD) right after purchasing it in July '04.

Over the past couple of weeks the unit has begun pausing/stuttering/freezing during recorded playback and 'live' viewing.

I suspected one or both of the drives might be going bad, so I tried running SpinRite against them. I gave up on SpinRite when after running it on drive A for 2 days it was only 20% complete. SpinRite did report that it had recovered some bad sectors, so I hoped the problem was solved. I hooked it back up, but the problem was still there.

At this point I decided to replace drive A, so I tried backing up with Hindsdale Option #2, and the backup failed:


```
/# mkdir /mnt/dos
/# mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/dos
/# mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb
/dev/hdb2: Success
/dev/hdb3: illegal seek
mfs_load_volume_header: Total sectors (79358976) mismatch with volume header (313798656)
mfs_load_volume_header: Loading anyway
mfs_load_zone_map: Primary zone map corrupt, loading backup.
mfs_load_zone_map: Secondary zone map corrupt, giving up.
mfs_load_zone_map: Zone map checksum error!
mfsbackup: Backup failed to startup. Make sure you specified the right devices and the devices are not 'locked'
```
What are my options now?

I still have the original, single drive backup from '04 burnt on a cd. Can I use that as a starting point for recovery? I have tons of unopened hard drives of varying sizes (120 - 300) in the attic. Can I 'expand' a backup from a 40gb drive onto a 300 gb drive?

Thanks,
Woody


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

sugargenius said:


> Can I 'expand' a backup from a 40gb drive onto a 300 gb drive?


You should be able to restore your original 40gb backup from '04 onto the 300gb drive, but since the software version of your backup is probably 4.x, the kernel won't recognize more than 137gb.

What I think you need to do is restore the backup to the 300gb drive normally (no expansion). Then boot the TiVo and force a few calls so it downloads the latest software release (7.2.1a).

Next, grab the latest version of MFSTools that includes large drive support and make _another_ backup of the drive. Then restore the backup right back to the drive with the expand option (don't forget to increase swap as well).

I'm doing this off the top of my head, so I could be wrong here ... others will jump in and correct me, I'm sure.


----------



## sugargenius (Feb 18, 2005)

windracer said:


> Next, grab the latest version of MFSTools that includes large drive support and make _another_ backup of the drive.


I've been using mfstools2.iso dated 3/11/03. Is that the right version?

Thanks,
Woody


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

sugargenius said:


> I've been using mfstools2.iso dated 3/11/03. Is that the right version?
> 
> Thanks,
> Woody


Most likely not. I used the version off the "Sticky Post" and my 200GB HD read 127GB or something like that. The $5 download version on the LBA48 disc has the correct kernel installed. It is available at PTVUpgrade.com


----------



## sugargenius (Feb 18, 2005)

The old drive B (WD 120) passsed SpinRite. Can I simply restore '04 backup onto it and go back to single drive? Does it matter that it has data on it?

Also, what does the -r switch do to mfsrestore?

mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd

--or--

mfsrestore -s 127 -zxpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd


----------

